# Passing the Class C Test



## grizzlyj

I know this doesn't apply just to American RV's, so sorry if anyone thinks I should post this elsewhere!

I just passed my Class C, so thought I would relate a few experiences, since many RV driver's may want to take it at some point.

The Provisional licence.

You need a licence application form which you have to order, Pack D2 here;

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/onlineservices/order_forms.aspx?ext=dg

You need a medical to prove you are healthy before you can send off for the Provisional. The form the Doctor needs to fill out is D4 found here;

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/forms/onlineforms.aspx

The cost of HGV medicals varies a fair bit. My GP charged £115, but having spoken to many instructors they can reccomend Dr's who charge closer to £50! Take form D4 to the Dr's.

Assuming thats all OK, post completed D4, the application form once its arrived and completed, and your licence to the DVLA. They say this should take about 3 weeks.

My GP posted mine on the 1st Dec 09, but forgot to put the D2 in. The DVLA said theres no point posting the D2 seperately, they get tens of thousands of applications a day and they won't get paired up. Wait approx 3 weeks and it'll get returned to you for resubmission they said. 5th Jan '10 I rang to ask where it is, they asked why I hadn't sent the D2 as they were holding onto the D4 and my licence waiting for the last bit! Obviously they have my contact details, but didn't feel like ringing me to say that!
5th Jan D2 posted recorded delivery. They said they got it 22 Jan! At that point they were dealing with applications received early Jan, so it would be approx 3 weeks until they looked at it, then 3 weeks to process it. Super. I've since found out that they were on strike somewhere in that period. Licence actually arrived on the 10th March.

Once they have processed that you can then book your multiple choice theory test (115 minutes, 85 correct from 100 questions) and the hazard perception test (19 video clips, pass mark 67%) both bookable here;

http://www.direct.gov.uk/[email protected]/@en/documents/digitalasset/dg_186295.html

There is a theory test book, or dvd or its downloadable with every question (theres about a thousand for HGV's) available here which you do need;

ISBN: 9780115529030

http://www.tsoshop.co.uk/bookstore.asp?FO=1269624&TRACKID=000177

although if you look on something like Amazon theres plenty of second hand ones. You also need to be up to speed with the latest Highway Code, and theres also a book covering current road signs, which are both quite cheap.

ISBN: 9780115528149 and ISBN: 9780115528552

http://www.tsoshop.co.uk/bookstore.asp?FO=1207904&TRACKID=000177

Another book which I found useful, having little prior knowledge of lorries, is The Official DSA Guide to Driving Goods Vehicles 
Book ISBN: 9780115530814, which explains lorry basics and what is expected of you for the test. Again, plenty on Amazon etc, and you can sell it on afterwards if you havn't doodled all over it!

Its not easy to practice the Hazard Perception. The actual videos are top secret! There are several dvd's you can buy in Halfords etc, or some car learner websites have some. I just tried some from say here the night before;

http://www.driving-test-success.com/hazard/hazard_perception_main.html

http://www.learnerdriving.com/hazard-perception-test/free-hazard-perception-test.php#

The problem is knowing what constitutes "correct", as looking as far down the road for hazards as I would think most experienced drivers would, and clicking the mouse to say you've seen that hazard, would mostly be judged as too soon and you'd fail. Once the one proper hazard in that clip has "developed" its obvious which is the correct one, but at the first click maximum score point in the footage there are several potential hazards you could and should click on, but many will be the wrong one. Too many clicks on the wrong one and you get zero for that clip. Click too late on the right one and you may not score enough! Perhaps the dvd's give more guidance? Its the same clips for cars and bikes too. As guidance for first time drivers, rather than a pass/fail for experienced drivers its more a test of how to take the test than a required skill in itself for driving. IMHO!

Because of the delay in my licence arriving I needed the tests ASAP, so played with different locations until I found tests early the following week (15th and 18th March), and, luckily, passed. You get a piece of paper at the time telling you your score, which you need to keep. You should then a week or so later get a confirmation letter with a pass number on, you need either this or the two previous pass confirmations when you take your practical test.

Once you have passed both theories (which if you can find slots to suit you can take at the same time) you can book lessons. When ringing round, everyone I spoke to asked if I passed the theory, had the medical etc, but noone actually checked.

Again I was looking for lessons asap. The general theme is either 4 or 5 days tuition, with you driving for 20 hours in total. One day could be 8 hours, but you will share the driving with another trainee. The last day will be driving and then your test. You could probably spread this out if you think its a little compressed. I think the average pass rate is a little below 50% first time, so I think it could be a good plan to do say 4 days in a week, but not book the test until the following week. Then if you are struggling after the 4 days you have time to book another day or twos tuition, instead of a prebooked test you've paid for you think you may fail.

Again because I needed to pass asap, I decided it didn't matter where in the UK I took lessons, a hotel or B&B would add to the cost but if I could walk to the driver school then I'd miss the stress of a commute.

My other half and I rang round as many schools as we could find. It soon became clear that a 6 week wait would be all we could hope for if it was to be a local one. We then found one that claimed to be national with a network of schools, so it may have to be Manchester but next week would be no problem, starting on the 23/03/2010, test on Friday 26th! It turned out to be Enfield, and they recommended a B&B they could pick me up from! Nearly £1200, but similar to everyone else. Sorted.

They then offered me "pass plus" protection. £395 for two further tests, with a few hours practice beforehand. If I was to fail on the Friday, a test on Saturday 27th would have been prebooked for me, and again if I failed that the same again on Sunday. Cool! The test is £140 by itself, and not waiting weeks for a retest would be a huge help, so I paid that too.

When I received a confirmation email, where the lessons were going to start from was Hoddesdon, 12 miles north of Enfield and the B&B! I went to see them to suss out if there was something fishy, and it turns out they are a legit established school, but who I booked with was a broker with no HGV knowledge, no vehicles, no schools, just salesmen. They describe the school as Enfield to attract people in London with no transport, you can get a train to Enfield easily. The school would have picked me up from the B&B no problem, but the instructor would have started at 8am the same, gone to collect the lorry from its secure parking, then collected me by perhaps 9.30 depending on traffic, time I had paid for to drive. I found somewhere closer to stay!
If I was to fail, you have to wait 3 working days before trying again, and there are no tests on Sundays. The next free test that school had pencilled in was the 7th of April 

Anyhow, the first day, with just me in the cab was 6 and a bit hours of hell. My camper is 6.5m long, left hand drive, 4m tall and the same width as the truck, but the truck is RHD, 12m long with maybe 3 of those hanging behind the rear axle. I was up on nearly every kerb on every bend! A continuous barrage telling me what I should have been doing was hard work! Back at the B&B I thought I had wasted my money, I could never be good enough in 4 days! 
The following morning someone else joined us. He'd failed a month ago by bumping one kerb once. He drove all morning, and watching him drive, learning from his mistakes, without having to be so aware of everything you must watch when driving the thing was very helpful. Having purely one on one as some schools advertise is not an advantage. That afternoon, he'd gone back to work leaving just me and the instructor and I had it sussed straight away. I kissed two kerbs, but apart from that I could do it. Compared to my performance the day before I amazed myself!

You have to do a braking exercise and a reversing exercise off the road, then an uphill and downhill start, pulling away on a dual and also single carraigeway, pulling away from being parked behind a parked car, safety and maintainance questions, and as varied a route as the examiner can introduce. 90 minutes it should last, and starting at 3pm on a Friday in Enfield means you will have a lot of traffic! You could bear that in mind when choosing where to learn, some test centres being more rural than others!

Beware of Brokers pretending they're something else, and beware of schools saying they have a lorry with an auto box, go and see the thing yourself before paying, one at least I know advertise such a thing but in no shape or form does that school have anything other than manuals! You find that out on your first day after paying! Find a proper school, go and have a chat and look at the truck you will be driving! Some have 3 over 3 with an overdrive, you have to have low and high and eight speed at least I beleive, so 3 over 3 gives a smaller box to get lost in, the overdrive giving sufficient ratios for the test minimum requirement but you never need use more than the main gears, and then probably not first or second, so less complicated than 4 over 4?

You may also be able to at a later date use the same vehicle with a trailer attached for Class C+E, allowing you to tow more than 750kgs on your big camper but without the extra grief of a proper artic. I think that just becomes a limited C+E, trailer yes artic no.

The hardest thing, once you've just about got the width, length, overhang, 4 over 4 gearbox, and handbrake and moving off procedures, is how much time you must devote to looking in your mirrors. You think you should be looking well ahead, but a huge portion of your attention must be taken up in looking behind you. That means the planning and positioning that you're heading for needs to be sorted very early to give you time to check there isn't some muppet squeezing inside you, or a car about to be squashed as your tails swings out.

Also bear in mind that while the DVLA are processing your provisional, and again once you've passed (and sent it off for the full Class C entitlement) you will have no licence. On passing you get a certificate saying you can drive class C, but I can't hire a car or get a loan bike while mine is serviced, you can't drive to France etc. Assume it'll come straight back to you from the "efficient" DVLA at your peril!

Good luck!

DSA vids on You Tube showing theory and practicals


----------



## asprn

grizzlyj said:


> I just passed my Class C


Well done.  It's a great feeling, and a fun experience.



grizzlyj said:


> so thought I would relate a few experiences, since many RV driver's may want to take it at some point


You possibly might mean "few RV drivers may want to take it at any point, but many should have by now". 

Dougie.


----------



## grizzlyj

You're possibly correct


----------



## Rapide561

*Licence*

A very useful and informative post. Thank you.

Russell


----------



## tonka

The part about having another driver in the cab and watching / learning from their mistakes etc if a good point.
When I did my HGV back in early 80's we all learned with 2 drivers and 1 instructor.. You do pick up a lot just by watching and listening...
Only downside was the learner drivers bought all the tea at the cafe breaks....  

Congrats and well done..


----------



## loddy

Yes did all that. what surprised me was all the thinking you have to do for motorcyclists, can't They think for themselves ?

Should they not be responsible for their own safety ?

Loddy


----------



## badger750

allot of motorcyclists have to think for them selves if they want to stay alive or at least on their bikes i ride into london every day and even at 4 in the morning you will be surprised how lorries vans and worst of all buses decide to pull away from the side of the road change lanes etc with 1 flick of the magic wand that is an indicator with out looking to see what is beside them and its not just the foreign lorries


----------



## grizzlyj

I wasn't posting for congrats, but thankyou!

Either Loddy you are very ignorant of the life of a motorcyclist or your comment was tongue in cheek!
Part of the reason I like bike riding is how you don't think of much else. You can't, your mind is always so full of what everyone else is or could be doing. Relaxing in a very focusing way  and I don't ride at silly speeds!

I think Clarkson said every car ought to be fitted with a foot long steel spike pointing out of the steering wheel at their chest. That would definitely increase peoples driving ability!


----------



## Spooky_b329

Just on the medical note, I believe Doctors on Wheels will do a medical for £47 inc vat.

I was advised to use them for my upcoming C/C+E (proper artic  ), the instructor said they will come out to you, the website shows selected locations across the country but I suspect it may be a mobile unit as the locations all seem to be truck stops.

My GP wanted £55 which is OK but since he hasn't returned my call, I won't bother with him!


----------



## grizzlyj

A couple of other things I forgot!

I'm told for the Class C test the examiner is looking for a safe drive primarily. Since you have to take that before C + E, by the time you come to do that you will have experience, even if its only just passing the C! Obviously its only someones opinion but I'm told they expect a much higher standard from a C + E applicant. 

I was also told that in a month or twos time the C test will involve route planning, rather than the examiner just saying next available left etc. he will say "take me to xyz" making the test a bit longer / more expensive perhaps?

If you wish to make a living from LGV driving there is also the CPC. This is an additional theory and practical test, and once you've passed, you need five lots of seven hour training sessions within each five year period. 35 hours in a week or a day a year. 

Good luck Spooky!


----------



## Spooky_b329

Thanks Grizzly.

Employer is paying thankfully, have been told I will be doing C early summer, then C+E approx 3 months later to allow me to get to grips with day to day driving. Which will be interesting, as I won't really be driving anything bigger than a Transit day to day!


----------



## duxdeluxe

Thanks for a great write up. Not something that I plan on doing, but it is the sort of detail that is exactly what a load of people are seeking. 

Cheers - I'll stick to the builder's van with a caravan nailed to the back of it for now!


----------



## tramp

hi and congratulations,
now the real learning to Drive happens what with all the lorry types and axel layouts not to mention all the gearbox configerations  .

The c class is a shock to most people but the c+e is even harder with a huge trailer and extra weight and the whole thing pivets somewhere behind you. 
And you have rear steer trailers, auto boxes and semi auto and manual and slitter boxes and well the list is endless .

And well all get paid a pitence for all that training and hazard awarness and then the Government thinks we need more , so now have another test/assesment every 5 years just to keep driving.
And to top it all car/motorcyclists get a licence till 65 with no on the job training or assesment.

RANT OVER :x :x :evil: :evil: 

I find motorcyclist more obserbvant as they want to arrive at their destination ALIVE, well I do 

:wink:


----------



## gromett

Congrats and well done.
I did my C1 which is almost the same test bar the 4+4 gears bit.
Did it with 2 days training and only me and the instructor. It was intense to say the least.

The mirror work was the most important bit and it has paid dividends already. The Road positioning and reversing parts of the training were also worth their weight in gold.

I would recommend anyone who is driving over 3500Kg and hasn't taken the C1 to at least take a days training as I found it invaluable.
I learnt to drive in tractors with difflocks, separate rear brak pedals, 2 and 4 wheel trailers so thought I was ok with larger vehicles. I was wrong  I learnt so much in those two days 

Congrats again 

Karl


----------



## grizzlyj

This thread has some helpful links too 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-93278.html


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello 

Well we are just coming to head of all the theory test, it is a minefield and hard to get the right info. A really informative post, well done.
My husband used the DVLA hazard perception test and answer bank which really helped. He decided to throw in the PSV as well which mean 4 theory test, which seemed long winded. But they are now down.

Driving test now, will post and let you know how he gets on.

Grizzlyj, we seem to have a lot in common and you have added posts to our threads in the past. Re HGV mots. We are converting a truck next year and are trying to keep it under 7.5ton, but I think my shoes will take it over, so Neil is doing the HGV licence so we have some leeway. Is your vehicle registered in France if so was it hard, let us know the details, as you could save us some work later.

Thanks once again

Pat


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Spooky_b329 said:


> Just on the medical note, I believe Doctors on Wheels will do a medical for £47 inc vat.
> 
> I was advised to use them for my upcoming C/C+E (proper artic  ), the instructor said they will come out to you, the website shows selected locations across the country but I suspect it may be a mobile unit as the locations all seem to be truck stops.
> 
> My GP wanted £55 which is OK but since he hasn't returned my call, I won't bother with him!


We used Doctors on wheels or something like that and it was at a local hall. The GP wanted nearly £200.

Pat


----------



## loddy

If anyone is considering doing the test I have 2 dvds for sale

Driver standard agency Theory test for LGV/PCV /09

Driver standard agency Hazard Perception 

Cost over £50, any reasonable offer

Loddy


----------



## Soldat

Hi,

Just to bring some life to this thread- I will be taking my practical C test in London the coming Tuesday!

I have already had an intense 5 day training course which, I must admit, was pretty demanding!

As Grizzlyj had correctly pointed out, the test will involve some route planning, which would add to the overall thrill one is having on the test!

In addition to constantly checking your mirrors, I noticed that checking your speedometer also is important as I am told examiners nowadays want you to go at the speed limit if there is nothing that stops you from doing so!

I will post how I get on irrespectively of the result!

Keeping fingers crossed! 8)


----------



## grizzlyj

Best of luck!!!

I had to look at the speedo often because of how easy it was to speed!  

Jason


----------



## joedenise

they always wanted you to go at the speed limit where possible, if not they failed you for not making sufficient progress.

Joe


----------



## Soldat

Hi,

As promised, I am writing now as I have just had my LGV C Test.

And the result is.... I passed!  

Mr Examiner was happy to write down minor faults that I picked up on the way but, luckily enough, there were not many!

As some of you said it really is a great feeling- highly recommended!

Moving on to C+E soon, so no time for relaxation! 8) 

Cheers


----------



## nicholsong

grizzlyj said:


> I know this doesn't apply just to American RV's, so sorry if anyone thinks I should post this elsewhere!
> 
> I just passed my Class C, so thought I would relate a few experiences, since many RV driver's may want to take it at some point.
> 
> The Provisional licence.
> 
> You need a licence application form which you have to order, Pack D2 here;
> 
> http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/onlineservices/order_forms.aspx?ext=dg
> 
> You need a medical to prove you are healthy before you can send off for the Provisional. The form the Doctor needs to fill out is D4 found here;
> 
> http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/forms/onlineforms.aspx
> 
> The cost of HGV medicals varies a fair bit. My GP charged £115, but having spoken to many instructors they can reccomend Dr's who charge closer to £50! Take form D4 to the Dr's.
> 
> Assuming thats all OK, post completed D4, the application form once its arrived and completed, and your licence to the DVLA. They say this should take about 3 weeks.
> 
> My GP posted mine on the 1st Dec 09, but forgot to put the D2 in. The DVLA said theres no point posting the D2 seperately, they get tens of thousands of applications a day and they won't get paired up. Wait approx 3 weeks and it'll get returned to you for resubmission they said. 5th Jan '10 I rang to ask where it is, they asked why I hadn't sent the D2 as they were holding onto the D4 and my licence waiting for the last bit! Obviously they have my contact details, but didn't feel like ringing me to say that!
> 5th Jan D2 posted recorded delivery. They said they got it 22 Jan! At that point they were dealing with applications received early Jan, so it would be approx 3 weeks until they looked at it, then 3 weeks to process it. Super. I've since found out that they were on strike somewhere in that period. Licence actually arrived on the 10th March.
> 
> Once they have processed that you can then book your multiple choice theory test (115 minutes, 85 correct from 100 questions) and the hazard perception test (19 video clips, pass mark 67%) both bookable here;
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/[email protected]/@en/documents/digitalasset/dg_186295.html
> 
> There is a theory test book, or dvd or its downloadable with every question (theres about a thousand for HGV's) available here which you do need;
> 
> ISBN: 9780115529030
> 
> http://www.tsoshop.co.uk/bookstore.asp?FO=1269624&TRACKID=000177
> 
> although if you look on something like Amazon theres plenty of second hand ones. You also need to be up to speed with the latest Highway Code, and theres also a book covering current road signs, which are both quite cheap.
> 
> ISBN: 9780115528149 and ISBN: 9780115528552
> 
> http://www.tsoshop.co.uk/bookstore.asp?FO=1207904&TRACKID=000177
> 
> Another book which I found useful, having little prior knowledge of lorries, is The Official DSA Guide to Driving Goods Vehicles
> Book ISBN: 9780115530814, which explains lorry basics and what is expected of you for the test. Again, plenty on Amazon etc, and you can sell it on afterwards if you havn't doodled all over it!
> 
> Its not easy to practice the Hazard Perception. The actual videos are top secret! There are several dvd's you can buy in Halfords etc, or some car learner websites have some. I just tried some from say here the night before;
> 
> http://www.driving-test-success.com/hazard/hazard_perception_main.html
> 
> http://www.learnerdriving.com/hazard-perception-test/free-hazard-perception-test.php#
> 
> The problem is knowing what constitutes "correct", as looking as far down the road for hazards as I would think most experienced drivers would, and clicking the mouse to say you've seen that hazard, would mostly be judged as too soon and you'd fail. Once the one proper hazard in that clip has "developed" its obvious which is the correct one, but at the first click maximum score point in the footage there are several potential hazards you could and should click on, but many will be the wrong one. Too many clicks on the wrong one and you get zero for that clip. Click too late on the right one and you may not score enough! Perhaps the dvd's give more guidance? Its the same clips for cars and bikes too. As guidance for first time drivers, rather than a pass/fail for experienced drivers its more a test of how to take the test than a required skill in itself for driving. IMHO!
> 
> Because of the delay in my licence arriving I needed the tests ASAP, so played with different locations until I found tests early the following week (15th and 18th March), and, luckily, passed. You get a piece of paper at the time telling you your score, which you need to keep. You should then a week or so later get a confirmation letter with a pass number on, you need either this or the two previous pass confirmations when you take your practical test.
> 
> Once you have passed both theories (which if you can find slots to suit you can take at the same time) you can book lessons. When ringing round, everyone I spoke to asked if I passed the theory, had the medical etc, but noone actually checked.
> 
> Again I was looking for lessons asap. The general theme is either 4 or 5 days tuition, with you driving for 20 hours in total. One day could be 8 hours, but you will share the driving with another trainee. The last day will be driving and then your test. You could probably spread this out if you think its a little compressed. I think the average pass rate is a little below 50% first time, so I think it could be a good plan to do say 4 days in a week, but not book the test until the following week. Then if you are struggling after the 4 days you have time to book another day or twos tuition, instead of a prebooked test you've paid for you think you may fail.
> 
> Again because I needed to pass asap, I decided it didn't matter where in the UK I took lessons, a hotel or B&B would add to the cost but if I could walk to the driver school then I'd miss the stress of a commute.
> 
> My other half and I rang round as many schools as we could find. It soon became clear that a 6 week wait would be all we could hope for if it was to be a local one. We then found one that claimed to be national with a network of schools, so it may have to be Manchester but next week would be no problem, starting on the 23/03/2010, test on Friday 26th! It turned out to be Enfield, and they recommended a B&B they could pick me up from! Nearly £1200, but similar to everyone else. Sorted.
> 
> They then offered me "pass plus" protection. £395 for two further tests, with a few hours practice beforehand. If I was to fail on the Friday, a test on Saturday 27th would have been prebooked for me, and again if I failed that the same again on Sunday. Cool! The test is £140 by itself, and not waiting weeks for a retest would be a huge help, so I paid that too.
> 
> When I received a confirmation email, where the lessons were going to start from was Hoddesdon, 12 miles north of Enfield and the B&B! I went to see them to suss out if there was something fishy, and it turns out they are a legit established school, but who I booked with was a broker with no HGV knowledge, no vehicles, no schools, just salesmen. They describe the school as Enfield to attract people in London with no transport, you can get a train to Enfield easily. The school would have picked me up from the B&B no problem, but the instructor would have started at 8am the same, gone to collect the lorry from its secure parking, then collected me by perhaps 9.30 depending on traffic, time I had paid for to drive. I found somewhere closer to stay!
> If I was to fail, you have to wait 3 working days before trying again, and there are no tests on Sundays. The next free test that school had pencilled in was the 7th of April
> 
> Anyhow, the first day, with just me in the cab was 6 and a bit hours of hell. My camper is 6.5m long, left hand drive, 4m tall and the same width as the truck, but the truck is RHD, 12m long with maybe 3 of those hanging behind the rear axle. I was up on nearly every kerb on every bend! A continuous barrage telling me what I should have been doing was hard work! Back at the B&B I thought I had wasted my money, I could never be good enough in 4 days!
> The following morning someone else joined us. He'd failed a month ago by bumping one kerb once. He drove all morning, and watching him drive, learning from his mistakes, without having to be so aware of everything you must watch when driving the thing was very helpful. Having purely one on one as some schools advertise is not an advantage. That afternoon, he'd gone back to work leaving just me and the instructor and I had it sussed straight away. I kissed two kerbs, but apart from that I could do it. Compared to my performance the day before I amazed myself!
> 
> You have to do a braking exercise and a reversing exercise off the road, then an uphill and downhill start, pulling away on a dual and also single carraigeway, pulling away from being parked behind a parked car, safety and maintainance questions, and as varied a route as the examiner can introduce. 90 minutes it should last, and starting at 3pm on a Friday in Enfield means you will have a lot of traffic! You could bear that in mind when choosing where to learn, some test centres being more rural than others!
> 
> Beware of Brokers pretending they're something else, and beware of schools saying they have a lorry with an auto box, go and see the thing yourself before paying, one at least I know advertise such a thing but in no shape or form does that school have anything other than manuals! You find that out on your first day after paying! Find a proper school, go and have a chat and look at the truck you will be driving! Some have 3 over 3 with an overdrive, you have to have low and high and eight speed at least I beleive, so 3 over 3 gives a smaller box to get lost in, the overdrive giving sufficient ratios for the test minimum requirement but you never need use more than the main gears, and then probably not first or second, so less complicated than 4 over 4?
> 
> You may also be able to at a later date use the same vehicle with a trailer attached for Class C+E, allowing you to tow more than 750kgs on your big camper but without the extra grief of a proper artic. I think that just becomes a limited C+E, trailer yes artic no.
> 
> The hardest thing, once you've just about got the width, length, overhang, 4 over 4 gearbox, and handbrake and moving off procedures, is how much time you must devote to looking in your mirrors. You think you should be looking well ahead, but a huge portion of your attention must be taken up in looking behind you. That means the planning and positioning that you're heading for needs to be sorted very early to give you time to check there isn't some muppet squeezing inside you, or a car about to be squashed as your tails swings out.
> 
> Also bear in mind that while the DVLA are processing your provisional, and again once you've passed (and sent it off for the full Class C entitlement) you will have no licence. On passing you get a certificate saying you can drive class C, but I can't hire a car or get a loan bike while mine is serviced, you can't drive to France etc. Assume it'll come straight back to you from the "efficient" DVLA at your peril!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> DSA vids on You Tube showing theory and practicals


Good post - thanks.

A lot of what you wrote also applies to the larger 7.5t vehicles (except the gearboxes) as some (e.g furniture vans) are as large as 12t and 18t HGVs. Especially the rear mirror aspects.

I drive my 7m MH the same as I drove the larger 7.5t trucks, particularly in relation to the overhang and swing-out.

I would not drive a vehicle bigger than a panel van without parabolic mirrors - it is so easy to lose a small car/bike,M/C which is alongside one's own vehicle if just using normal wing mirrors.

They are now compulsory on trucks over 3.5t and I believe should be for MHs. Even if not compulsory I urge all owners to fit them because it gives one so much more confidence.

Geoff


----------

